# Day-trips near Manhattan



## manhattany (Apr 16, 2001)

Hi, I''m planning to charter a small boat with one or two of my friends this summer. Any suggestions on locations near Manhattan (within 1.5 hours) and good boat rental places? 

So far, I''ve only been able to find one place, the NY Sailing School in New Rochelle. Rate for J-22 is $175 for one-day weekend rental. Is it reasonable?

Thanks for your help in advance!

Chris


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

Chris, not too many into chartering around
NYC but try "[email protected]
or phone Myles Gordon at 845.429.1557.

Or pick up a copy of Soundings magazine at the newsstand and contact any of the LI or
CT area boat brokers, they may not charter 
boats but they might know who does.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

I don''t know if this appeals, but I think that for about $1500 you can take out a J-24 out of the Manhattan Yacht Club any time you want. I think one of the "Yacht Clubs" on City Island has a similar deal.


----------

